# Lifted Atlas Picture Thread



## Vegasoso (Jul 18, 2017)

Seems to be a few lifted Atlas out there now and I think it would be good to have thread with them grouped together. Include lift, wheel, and tire size.

Mine has Forge lift with 18x8.5 Voxx Wheels and 265/60R18 Mickey Thompson Brian Deegan 38 AT.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks great. Wish I could do similar set up...but I cant. Wife drives our Atlas.  Any road noise from those tires?


----------



## Vegasoso (Jul 18, 2017)

sheaffer said:


> Looks great. Wish I could do similar set up...but I cant. Wife drives our Atlas.  Any road noise from those tires?


Nope.. nice and quiet

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

On a dealer lot in OKC:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> On a dealer lot in OKC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking.

Anybody know who makes front bull bars for the Atlas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## V DUBBN (Dec 11, 2012)

Andre VW said:


> Sweet looking.
> 
> Anybody know who makes front bull bars for the Atlas?
> 
> ...


I'm friends with the guys at the dealer and they are also local VW group enthusiasts. I believe this was either custom made by one of our local shops or custom mounted with the bar being bought for a different model car. I can check with them next chance I get and find out. They mod at the dealer like some of the other locations so there is a performance option available at time of purchase. I've went to look at this one in person and it is slick as hell. I'm just not big on black anymore.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Atlas Overland pics*

Lifted Atlas photos below (sorry, REALLY like panos):








[/URL]Atlas_Steens_Summit by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Alvord_Sunset_1 by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]ATLAS_Cottonwood_Canyon by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]ATLAS_JDR by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]ATLAS_Rogue-Siskiyou by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Lake County, Oregon, USA*

Last weekend's adventure...









[/URL]Hill_Descent by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

PCBHater said:


> Lifted Atlas photos below


Nice pics. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Thank you!*



Form Ocean said:


> Nice pics. Thanks. :thumbup:


I'm lucky to live in such a beautiful state. The ATLAS is not the vehicle I would have picked for off-roading, but when you're a one-car family, you have to make compromises. I'm happy with the mods I've made so far (and the equipment I've bought in case I get stuck), and I'm making the best of it.








[/url]S_OR_High_Desert by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## barleyboy (Jan 15, 2019)

*Forge lift w/ 265/65r18*

Forge lift with stock wheels and 265/65r18 Falken Wildpeak.


----------



## gottagetajetta (Jan 5, 2002)

I love what you all have done with your vehicles! I have a 2018 S that I am fixing to trade in for a newer and nicer version. However, I'm having a difficult time deciding between two versions. I really want a new SEL-P, but I LOVE the looks of the SEL R-Line. I definitely want to do a similar lift and wheel/tire swap as soon as I get it. However, I don't know if the R-Line would look to strange with a lift and beefy tires. I'd sure like to get everyone's opinions.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

I will be coming from a 5th gen 4runner and am looking forward to being back in a VW and a 3rd row and more modern amenities. That being said, has anyone installed the H&R lift spring and shock setup?

http://www.hrsprings.com/pr/detail/hr-street-performance-raising-coil-over-for-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

foofighter28 said:


> I will be coming from a 5th gen 4runner and am looking forward to being back in a VW and a 3rd row and more modern amenities. That being said, has anyone installed the H&R lift spring and shock setup?
> 
> http://www.hrsprings.com/pr/detail/hr-street-performance-raising-coil-over-for-volkswagen-atlas


I didn't do their coilovers, but I have a set of their springs waiting to go in. 

For anyone who did it themselves, did you guys pull the front axels out, or is there enough room to pull out the bottom of the front shocks without pulling them?


----------



## S.h.19 (Aug 31, 2019)

We purchased our Atlas a couple weeks ago. My wife and I are not known for leaving our cars stock, so I had some work done this week.
Forge leveling kit, H&R 30mm wheel spacers, and some Amp Terrain Attack tires (265/50's on the OEM R-Line wheels).









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

SykoraA4 said:


> I didn't do their coilovers, but I have a set of their springs waiting to go in.
> 
> For anyone who did it themselves, did you guys pull the front axels out, or is there enough room to pull out the bottom of the front shocks without pulling them?


Man all I know is every topic that I've searched about this people are pulling the axel off


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Finally did it, lifted added wheels and tires*

Took the Atlas over to my friend's shop to finally have the H&R lift springs installed as well as get my new wheels and tires mounted. The tech did the spring install and it took him around 2.5 hrs. 

I was busy running around and forgot to take pre-install measurements so I don't have that info for you. 

Wheels are Rotiform KPS 18x8.5 35et. Tires are Toyo Open Country ATII 265/65/18

No rubbing at all which leads me to think I should pay around with spacers to get it out a bit more. 

Overall ride quality seems to be better compared to stock as I felt the stock feel was a bit too cushy for my liking. 

Let me know if you have any questions as it's fresh in my mind. I video taped some of the install so I'll edit things and upload.









My phone


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

That looks awesome. 265/65R18 seems like the max it'll be able to take. What ET are you running on those wheels?


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks awesome, but also can't not comment on the Supreme Power shop.
Damn lol.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks great! do you know if they had to pull the front axles to get the front springs in there? And any recalibration needed?


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

knedrgr said:


> That looks awesome. 265/65R18 seems like the max it'll be able to take. What ET are you running on those wheels?


35et I feel it's very conservative as I feel it could easily go 30 or even 25et

My phone


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

SykoraA4 said:


> That looks great! do you know if they had to pull the front axles to get the front springs in there? And any recalibration needed?


You know what he did, he undid the bottom 3 bolts titled the hub outwards and the axel just popped out, reassembly he just rotated the hub around till the spline aligned and it popped right back in. 

My phone


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

SykoraA4 said:


> That looks great! do you know if they had to pull the front axles to get the front springs in there? And any recalibration needed?


Why can't you comment on the shop lol

My phone


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

haha I agree with Vance - that shop is incredible!


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

foofighter28 said:


> Why can't you comment on the shop lol
> 
> My phone


Hah I guess you were replying to me but grabbed the wrong quote. 
Since "can't not" is a double negative, that means I CAN comment on the shop lol.
And I think "damn" sums it up nicely.
As in there are some damn fine vehicles sitting in that shop...including yours. 
:thumbup:
This thread made me realize that I would maybe want to keep the Atlas for myself (when the wife is done with it) and make it a daily for myself. 
I could see myself dailying a lifted Atlas...


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

lifted with 265/65r18 falken wildpeak tire
I have to add BFT blocks and 20mm spacers to avoid rubbing
it looks better than stocks


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

vbrad26 said:


> Hah I guess you were replying to me but grabbed the wrong quote.
> Since "can't not" is a double negative, that means I CAN comment on the shop lol.
> And I think "damn" sums it up nicely.
> As in there are some damn fine vehicles sitting in that shop...including yours.
> ...


Lol gotcha yeah they have some pretty incredible cars in there

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

shijmus said:


> lifted with 265/65r18 falken wildpeak tire
> I have to add BFT blocks and 20mm spacers to avoid rubbing
> it looks better than stocks


Nicely done. Seeing this combo makes the Prisma rims look BA! Tank-ish.


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

Anyone done the leveling kit without new wheels / Tires? I’m not sure tires are in the cards for the moment, but the leveling kit looks easy enough to install. Where is the best place to order? I see a couple places online ranging from $305 to $350. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

foofighter28 said:


> Took the Atlas over to my friend's shop to finally have the H&R lift springs installed as well as get my new wheels and tires mounted. The tech did the spring install and it took him around 2.5 hrs.
> 
> I was busy running around and forgot to take pre-install measurements so I don't have that info for you.
> 
> ...


Any plans for the 21” Braselton wheel/tire combo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

arkitect06 said:


> Any plans for the 21” Braselton wheel/tire combo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tend to keep my stock stuff, who knows in a year or so I may want to lower it lol

My phone


----------



## nhatlas (Nov 1, 2019)

Did you have to do any modifications for this tire size to eliminate rubbing? I recently purchased the forged motorsports lift and would like to go with this exact setup.

-thanks


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

nhatlas said:


> Did you have to do any modifications for this tire size to eliminate rubbing? I recently purchased the forged motorsports lift and would like to go with this exact setup.
> 
> -thanks


with mine, on H&R lift springs i have zero rubbing 18x8.5 35et 265/65/18 rubber


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

Forge Leveling kit
BFT fit block
22x9, +35 offset wheels
Pirelli 275/45/22
20mm ECS spacers rear kit w/ 14x1.5x47mm conical seat bolts
No front spacers
20% front window tint 
Full deAuto Led interior kit w/ red footwells
DeAuto fogs /w strobe
AFE Momentum ST Pro 5R Cold Air 
Intake System


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

For all the lifted people, do any sensors malfunction? Lane detect or acc? Granted it’s not a huge change in height but was wondering if anything was effected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

soul strong said:


> For all the lifted people, do any sensors malfunction? Lane detect or acc? Granted it’s not a huge change in height but was wondering if anything was effected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative, no issues here


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

soul strong said:


> For all the lifted people, do any sensors malfunction? Lane detect or acc? Granted it’s not a huge change in height but was wondering if anything was effected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No issues so far

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

Any recalibration needed? Besides an alignment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

soul strong said:


> Any recalibration needed? Besides an alignment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope nada

My phone


----------



## 3611519 (May 11, 2019)

SykoraA4 said:


> I didn't do their coilovers, but I have a set of their springs waiting to go in.
> 
> For anyone who did it themselves, did you guys pull the front axels out, or is there enough room to pull out the bottom of the front shocks without pulling them?


AT owner here, looking to do a 1" lift and giving up on H&R coming out with rumored "Adventure Kit" for AT (only springs so far, no dampers)

If you are the OWNER and HAVE taken off rear Atlas shocks and wanna sell those, drop a line here on vortex 

I WONT reply to the same canned "contact my buddy joe schmo at gmail, tell him I sent ya" - last three identical and sketchy replies that want money first-, vague answers on shipping...

I will pay cash come pickup in person in SoCal. $100 max, can get brand new at dealer for $327.

Those Atlas shocks are best current solution for lifted ATs for now,

Until Bilstein or Koni comes out with OEM or taller dampers for AT (or Atlas rears to match up fronts on AT)

Thanks
-Foo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 98BlueA4 (Jan 3, 2005)

Just picked up a '19 SE Tech Rline, looking at keeping it low, no lift for now, with a larger tire. Keep going back and forth with tire size, I see some running 265/65r18 and 275/55r20 with no lift, has anyone tried the 285/50r20 Nitto G2's or Cooper Zeon Ltz, they are a tad shorter than 275's but a little wider. Plan is stock Rline 20's, 20mm spacers and the BFT blocks, thoughts? Experiences? The practical grown up side of me says go 265/50R20, but what fun is that?!?


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

*factory jack*

Hi all,

Between the leveling kit and larger tires, I figure you rig has about 2 1/2" more ground clearance. Have you tried the factory jack? Do you think you might need a taller one?


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Forge Motorsport leveling kit.
It doesn't seem like it "leveled" anything. It's supposed to lift 1-1/2" in the front and 1" in the rear. I got similar lift front and rear. Oh well...










Front before and after









Rear before and after









Wheels and tires come next!


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anyone done the lift springs and the lift blocks together?

Would it put too much stress on the struts?


I had a lifted mk5 rabbit before had tiguan bilstien struts and h&r lift springs.

together they were about 4in from stock sport package suspension, didnt have any issues, but found it a very stiff ride.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

logoris said:


> Has anyone done the lift springs and the lift blocks together?
> 
> Would it put too much stress on the struts?
> 
> ...



IIRC, the limits are with other suspension components not being long enough, not the struts. 


Side note, your signature says 3-in lift...not 4-in. LOL.


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

knedrgr said:


> IIRC, the limits are with other suspension components not being long enough, not the struts.
> 
> 
> Side note, your signature says 3-in lift...not 4-in. LOL.



That is a good point, so its going to be the control arms that don't have enough articulation, I'm guessing they bind and max extension.







It was 4 including the larger tires


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

logoris said:


> It was 4 including the larger tires


an added inch goes a long way...LMFAO.


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

knedrgr said:


> an added inch goes a long way...LMFAO.


Got me there.




From looking at the suspension, I see what you mean it does look like it would bind after the install, it looks like there would need to be some alterations to avoid it


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

FAIL! Keep scrolling to see why.

Motegi Racing MR135, 18x9.5, ET 35









Toyo Open Country A/T II 285/60/R18 (right) compared to OEM 255/50/R20 (left)









Mounted with 20mm spacers (F/R)









Profile view (Forge Motorsport Leveling kit installed)









3/4 view









Houston, We've had a problem! Tire is rubbing! (only when I turn)

















My attempt at rectifying the problem. Installed BFT fit blocks and it still rubs. Cut the fender liner and it still rubs.

















I returned the wheels and tires. Put the OEM wheels back on. Ordered narrower wheels and tires. Hopefully things will work out better next time. I temporarily patched the fender with Flex Tape. I'll fix it better later with some kind of mesh or a screen and seal it with Flex Seal.

So, the bottom line is that 18x9.5 wheels and 285 width tires are too wide. I saw a post where someone installed a 285/35/R22 tires with no issues. I wonder how he did it... The diameter of the tire is similar to 265/65/R18 that a lot of people are using so I figured it would work. Not! I had to use the spacers to clear the struts, that pushed everything outward. So the outer edge of the tire makes a wider arc when I'm turning and rubs on the fender liner.

Anyway, until next time.


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Can someone tell me what the best lift would be for the atlas and the cost?

Thanks
Coop


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

soldmycoop said:


> Can someone tell me what the best lift would be for the atlas and the cost?
> 
> Thanks
> Coop


Most common “lift” is forge motor sports leveling kit. They recently changed it to a poly body with metal inserts. And I believe price is 299.99. Full metal spacers were 349.99


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

So I swapped the tires to 265/65R18 and it still rubs at the extremes. Not much, but it's still there. But since we mostly drive straight I'm not going to worry about it anymore. 

Anywho, I saw an Atlas just like mine so I parked next to it and took some photos for comparison. Can you tell it's taller?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

California-Kid said:


> So I swapped the tires to 265/65R18 and it still rubs at the extremes. Not much, but it's still there. But since we mostly drive straight I'm not going to worry about it anymore.
> 
> Anywho, I saw an Atlas just like mine so I parked next to it and took some photos for comparison. Can you tell it's taller?


Did you still use spacers with the setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Did you still use spacers with the setup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do. I have 10mm spacers in the front. I have about a 10mm+ clearance for the struts so you could conceivably not use spacers. But I wanted to allow for manufacturing variations, tire flex, etc.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Jcperson84 said:


> Forge Leveling kit
> BFT fit block
> 22x9, +35 offset wheels
> Pirelli 275/45/22
> ...


Do you think the 275/45/22 tire would fit without the Forge Leveling kit and spacers? Looking at a 22x9.5 wheel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

arkitect06 said:


> Do you think the 275/45/22 tire would fit without the Forge Leveling kit and spacers? Looking at a 22x9.5 wheel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually same wheel size 22x9.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VB2point8 (Apr 29, 2011)

Welp, this thread just made me go out and spend some $$$. I started paperwork on a new SE, 4-motion. Going to go with a forge lift and 265's. What is everyone doing to correct the speedo?

:beer:


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

Same! Going to sign for a Tourmaline Blue 3.6 SE R-Line tomorrow. Looking forward to a lift and some bigger tires!


----------



## VB2point8 (Apr 29, 2011)

20TCC said:


> Same! Going to sign for a Tourmaline Blue 3.6 SE R-Line tomorrow. Looking forward to a lift and some bigger tires!


ECS tuning has the forge lift on sale for 284 right now... it might not be much, but it's a few bucks off! I've already ordered mine... that's what happens when "working from home" and my home office has a window overlooking the driveway...


----------



## Incognito Leader (Apr 16, 2020)

Has anyone installed the CTS Turbo spacer kit? ECS has them and say they are a 2" instead of the forge 1.5". Would appreciate any feedback on them. Looking to order soon to lift the atlas up.


----------



## Smoochii (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi all! I bought my 2019 Atlas SE back in March and I've been thinking about lifting it. If I went with the Forge lift and the 20mm spacers, how big of a wheel tire could I go without having to do fender modifications? Since it's a lease I don't want to break it. Would I be able to do something like a 20x9.5 with a 275 tire? Thanks!


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Smoochii said:


> Hi all! I bought my 2019 Atlas SE back in March and I've been thinking about lifting it. If I went with the Forge lift and the 20mm spacers, how big of a wheel tire could I go without having to do fender modifications? Since it's a lease I don't want to break it. Would I be able to do something like a 20x9.5 with a 275 tire? Thanks!


Check this Atlas out. It has a pretty aggressive tire/wheel combo.

https://youtu.be/gucz_VSENCs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoochii (Jun 20, 2020)

What is the average cost everyone is finding to have the lift kit installed?


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

*2019 SEL Premium*

Wheels - 17x8 +35 Black Rhino Sandstorm
Tires - 265/70-17 Continental Terrain Contact
Forge Spacer Lift
(Some trimming of front mud flaps to clear tires)


----------



## Vegasoso (Jul 18, 2017)

After a tad over a year of installing my Forge lift I am still completely satisfied and no problems to date. Here is a few pictures of it sitting st 11,307 ft in Southern Utah.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## shepty (May 31, 2019)

*Atlas w H&R Springs and Falken Wildpeak tires*


----------



## shepty (May 31, 2019)

*h&r springs on my ATLAS*


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

^^ This guy know's how to party - rig looks super good!


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Not sure I've posted our H&R spring lift in here yet, so here it is!


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

SykoraA4 said:


> Not sure I've posted our H&R spring lift in here yet, so here it is!


That looks so balanced. Not too high and really filled the wheel wells. Nice work.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

prettygood said:


> That looks so balanced. Not too high and really filled the wheel wells. Nice work.


Thanks!


----------



## emco (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi everyone. What is the largest tire that will fit the Atlas using the forge lift? Thanks in advance!

PS these photos are excellent.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

emco said:


> Hi everyone. What is the largest tire that will fit the Atlas using the forge lift? Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS these photos are excellent.


32in or ~810mm is about the biggest diameter you can fit. Actual tire specs will depend on what size wheel you'd like to run. My 265/65/18's come in at 802mm, and they fit with very very minor rubbing prior to our lift. Post-lift, everything clears no problem.


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

The big tire retailers online have detailed information on their websites about tire dimensions - good reliable source of information.


----------



## donkovac (Apr 1, 2020)

I have a 2018 Atlas with the 18" wheels and I would like to fit the 265 65 R18s. Did you need to install the Forge lift kit for the tires to fit and not rub?


----------



## DesertDweller9 (Jul 23, 2020)

*Forge Leveling Kit, 18" Black Rhino Arches Wheels, Falken Wildpeak 275/65/18*


----------



## pSyCO_007 (Sep 1, 2009)

shepty said:


>


Now this is a nice set up.. We need details .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

VB2point8 said:


> ECS tuning has the forge lift on sale for 284 right now... it might not be much, but it's a few bucks off! I've already ordered mine... that's what happens when "working from home" and my home office has a window overlooking the driveway...


Just purchased them on ECS Tuning for $269.99 before tax. Looking forward to getting these added. Anyone on here know a good shop in Seattle that would do it well and not cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Smoochii said:


> What is the average cost everyone is finding to have the lift kit installed?


I have gotten quotes of $800 - $900 to install.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

I have used this forum to see what people have done to their Atlas’ in preparation to lift and get new shoes for mine. I have just gone through it and will outline what items I used and the findings I am working through right now. Will post all pics of the process once I have everything complete.

*Vehicle: *2018 Atlas SE+Tech 3.6L 4Motion
*Lift: *Forge 1.5” leveling/lift kit

Purchased from ECS Tuning $269 before tax
Had a friends body shop install and an alignment done $620 after tax
FYI - There are no adjustment bolts to get the camber back to factory specs
*Wheels: *Black Rhino Block 17x8.5 +12mm offset 115T

*Tires: *265/70r17 (diameter 31.65” or 803.91mm) Falken Wildpeak AT3’s

I read one post mention you could fit up to an 810mm tire, but you can’t do that with the Forge leveling/lift kit alone. You may not be able to do that unless you do custom work on the wheel well liner or go with smaller tires.

Thanks @Idahobill for the tire rec in the next post. I will definitely be going to a 255/70r17 next.

*Outcome:* Looks tough (pics added at the bottom). These wheels slightly stick out without spacers (really nice). There is very little wiggle room inside the rear wheel well (no rub), but wheel rub is in the front on the rear of the liner when turning at slow speed/entering parking lots. Ride is more rigid and the tire noise is marginal. I am satisfied with the overall look.

*Next Steps: *

I had stock mud flaps - you WILL need to remove the front ones as well as I am removing the back for a consistent look (not an issue if you want to keep)
For the front wheel rub I am purchasing the *B2BFab blocks kit *$39.99
Buy these when you get your Forge leveling/lift kit and want to run any tire over 30” in diameter up to 31.5”
These will replace a stock spacer that is maybe 2.5 inches thick that holds the liner to the body, down to a .75 inch thick spacer. This will allow the liner to be sucked closer to the body giving more space in the wheel well when turning and not rub

Hopefully this helps anyone looking to do this type of mod for their Atlas suspension.

Stock 2018 SE+Tech (4 tray Thule bike rack on back)









After Forge 1.5” Leveling/Lift kit installed









A couple different shots with the new wheels/tires added



















Will add more when I add the lights on the front and get the wheels off pavement.


----------



## Idahobill (Dec 13, 2020)

FYI, I’ve just installed a similar setup - 265/70/r17 falkens, BFI spacers (same as Forge), fifteen52 wheels, and BFT block kit, and I’ve still got a rub on front tires when turning. May be dropping to 255/70/r17, which numerous people say will not rub.


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

Prattagain said:


> View attachment 58482


Looks cool _but_ just be aware that there are lots of places to catch and hold snow or mud, which besides needing to get cleaned out, will make the car vibrate as the wheels will be out of balance. 

That's also what I say about the factory atlas offroad package rims too though. I've had experience with snow getting packed in and causing vibrations (usually happens around 40mph) before and if the rims look like that then you aren't going to be able to get the snow out without melting it out.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Notabiker said:


> Looks cool _but_ just be aware that there are lots of places to catch and hold snow or mud, which besides needing to get cleaned out, will make the car vibrate as the wheels will be out of balance.
> 
> That's also what I say about the factory atlas offroad package rims too though. I've had experience with snow getting packed in and causing vibrations (usually happens around 40mph) before and if the rims look like that then you aren't going to be able to get the snow out without melting it out.


Thanks for the heads up @Notabiker.


----------



## Trinken (Jan 11, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> I have used this forum to see what people have done to their Atlas’ in preparation to lift and get new shoes for mine. I have just gone through it and will outline what items I used and the findings I am working through right now. Will post all pics of the process once I have everything complete.
> 
> *Vehicle: *2018 Atlas SE+Tech 3.6L 4Motion
> *Lift: *Forge 1.5” leveling/lift kit
> ...


We literally have the same car. With blocks i'm still experiencing minor rub at random times but nothing to write home about. Thanks for the write up!


----------



## Trinken (Jan 11, 2021)

Has anyone experienced rattling or clunking after installing the leveling kit? I fear i'm hearing something from the rear right when going over bumps but cant be sure - my thule rooftop carrier makes rattling sounds when driving -- could be a figment of my imagination!


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Trinken said:


> We literally have the same car. With blocks i'm still experiencing minor rub at random times but nothing to write home about. Thanks for the write up!


Nice! Yeah...the blocks did not fully get rid of it, but much better than the factory blocks.


----------



## Nomad16421411 (Jan 14, 2021)

Anyone looked at the alignment values after the lift? Are there camber bolt kits for the front struts anywhere out there?


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Nomad16421411 said:


> Anyone looked at the alignment values after the lift? Are there camber bolt kits for the front struts anywhere out there?


@Nomad16421411 here is a picture of my alignment values before and after the Forge leveling kit was installed. I have not looked for camber bolt kits for the front struts.


----------



## Nomad16421411 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mine look similar, I measured it before the lift, it basically pulls the camber around half a degree positive change front and rear. 

Unfortunately you end up with slightly positive camber on the front with no way to compensate it. The rear camber is fine and can be adjusted back,but I feel the rear toe is probably pretty close to it's maximum adjustment and still stay within the tolerance.

I haven't been able to have a closer look to see if I can modify the front struts bolts to maybe slot the upper holes slightly to try and get back to atleast 0⁰ or slightly negative.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

SykoraA4 said:


> Not sure I've posted our H&R spring lift in here yet, so here it is!


Looks awesome @SykoraA4! Your wheels and tires give the lines of the body that burly look. What size wheels and tires are you running? Any rub? Also the fender hashes look awesome. Just ordered some up and looking forward to adding them on.


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

Jcperson84 said:


> Forge Leveling kit
> BFT fit block
> 22x9, +35 offset wheels
> Pirelli 275/45/22
> ...


Did the AFE CAI male a noticeable difference? Ordered mine but waiting (and waiting)...also went with the dry vs.oil filter but might get the oil and just swap it when needed.


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

DesertDweller9 said:


> *Forge Leveling Kit, 18" Black Rhino Arches Wheels, Falken Wildpeak 275/65/18*


 Do you think you have room to go a little taller? like a 275/70r18..any rubbing?


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

SykoraA4 said:


> Not sure I've posted our H&R spring lift in here yet, so here it is!


Any wheel poke outside of the fenders? If i were to do something similar would the poke cause issues in you opinion?


----------



## ArcticCT (Feb 16, 2021)

H&R Raising Coilover Kit with 17" LP Adventure LP1's on 245/70/R17 Pirelli Scorpion All Terrain Plus


----------



## ArcticCT (Feb 16, 2021)

Vegasoso said:


> After a tad over a year of installing my Forge lift I am still completely satisfied and no problems to date. Here is a few pictures of it sitting st 11,307 ft in Southern Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cdriscoll (Feb 16, 2021)

Forge 1.5” - 275/65/R18 Nitto Ridge Grapplers


----------



## JD13 (Feb 16, 2021)

cdriscoll said:


> Forge 1.5” - 275/65/R18 Nitto Ridge Grapplers
> 
> View attachment 69349
> View attachment 69350


Nice front end. Did you custom make it?


----------



## cdriscoll (Feb 16, 2021)

JD13 said:


> Nice front end. Did you custom make it?


Yeah, the front bumper and roof rack are both custom built.


----------



## JD13 (Feb 16, 2021)

JD13 said:


> Nice front end. Did you custom make it?


I used to have a pipe bender, I would have made something similar for mine. What size wheels and tires are on that? 
I have a 2019 SE with 20' and am trading for a 2021.5 SE. Time to start buying lift/tires/etc.


----------



## cdriscoll (Feb 16, 2021)

JD13 said:


> I used to have a pipe bender, I would have made something similar for mine. What size wheels and tires are on that?
> I have a 2019 SE with 20' and am trading for a 2021.5 SE. Time to start buying lift/tires/etc.


They’re 275/65/r18. 18 inch Black Rhino Sandstorm wheels. The tires only fit because we cut the front end off.


----------



## JD13 (Feb 16, 2021)

This is what I am concerned about. I wanted to keep the factory 20" and paint them, then add 275/55-20 and a lift with spacers. I do not want rubbing.

I was just going to sell and find another car until I Googled "VW Atlas lift kit" and saw a video of that white Smith VW Atlas. I planned on duplicating it. The 2021.5 needs some custom fog light mounts made as well, simple enough.


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

cdriscoll said:


> Forge 1.5” - 275/65/R18 Nitto Ridge Grapplers
> 
> View attachment 69349
> View attachment 69350


 This looks great!!! what is the offset on the wheels? any wheel poke? where did you get the rally bumper?


----------



## cdriscoll (Feb 16, 2021)

Behbehsmith said:


> This looks great!!! what is the offset on the wheels? any wheel poke? where did you get the rally bumper?


Wheels have a +10 offset. We put 1 inch wheel spacers on it that give us about an inch of wheel poke. The front bumper is entirely custom


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

cdriscoll said:


> Wheels have a +10 offset. We put 1 inch wheel spacers on it that give us about an inch of wheel poke. The front bumper is entirely custom


ok so if i go +30 should have about half inch outside fender line? Did you have to get ride of the bumper entirely or can i fender cut and be good? Damn it man it looks awesome!!!


----------



## cdriscoll (Feb 16, 2021)

Behbehsmith said:


> ok so if i go +30 should have about half inch outside fender line? Did you have to get ride of the bumper entirely or can i fender cut and be good? Damn it man it looks awesome!!!


You should be good to just cut and tuck the fender liner and go with a smaller tire. I rode around a couple days on my new tires before the chopped the bumper. It only rubbed at a full lock.


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

cdriscoll said:


> You should be good to just cut and tuck the fender liner and go with a smaller tire. I rode around a couple days on my new tires before the chopped the bumper. It only rubbed at a full lock.





cdriscoll said:


> You should be good to just cut and tuck the fender liner and go with a smaller tire. I rode around a couple days on my new tires before the chopped the bumper. It only rubbed at a full lock.


thanks. think i am going to potentially going to cut into the bumper and add new holes for liner and trim piece around wheel well. not going smaller tire LOL


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

Behbehsmith said:


> thanks. think i am going to potentially going to cut into the bumper and add new holes for liner and trim piece around wheel well. not going smaller tire LOL


Do you have the BFT blocks?


----------



## JD13 (Feb 16, 2021)

S.h.19 said:


> We purchased our Atlas a couple weeks ago. My wife and I are not known for leaving our cars stock, so I had some work done this week.
> Forge leveling kit, H&R 30mm wheel spacers, and some Amp Terrain Attack tires (265/50's on the OEM R-Line wheels).
> 
> 
> ...


How did those tires work out for you?


----------



## cdriscoll (Feb 16, 2021)

Behbehsmith said:


> Do you have the BFT blocks?


Yes we used the BFT blocks


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

cdriscoll said:


> Forge 1.5” - 275/65/R18 Nitto Ridge Grapplers
> 
> View attachment 69349
> View attachment 69350


Can you take some more pics of the roof rack and how it’s mounted? Did you custom make it yourself? I want an integrated roof rack using the factory rail mounting points. Looks like this is what you did there, correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdriscoll (Feb 16, 2021)

DasJunk said:


> Can you take some more pics of the roof rack and how it’s mounted? Did you custom make it yourself? I want an integrated roof rack using the factory rail mounting points. Looks like this is what you did there, correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


















We kept the stock rails in and bolted the new one around in. It’s got huck nuts and bolts holding it down


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Behbehsmith said:


> Any wheel poke outside of the fenders? If i were to do something similar would the poke cause issues in you opinion?


No poke, this setup is pretty much flush. In fact, I wouldn't say no to a set of 10 or 15mm spacers all around just to push things out just a little more.











cdriscoll said:


> Forge 1.5” - 275/65/R18 Nitto Ridge Grapplers
> 
> View attachment 69349
> View attachment 69350


This thing is so rowdy! The work looks super clean too. Any plans to make more of the lower bumper/skid, or is that a one-off?


----------



## DasJunk (Mar 5, 2012)

cdriscoll said:


> View attachment 69611
> View attachment 69612
> 
> We kept the stock rails in and bolted the new one around in. It’s got huck nuts and bolts holding it down


Thanks a lot! That thing is slick, I’m really digging it. I’m not sure I’ve got the courage to mount through the roof. At least not yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdriscoll (Feb 16, 2021)

SykoraA4 said:


> No poke, this setup is pretty much flush. In fact, I wouldn't say no to a set of 10 or 15mm spacers all around just to push things out just a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s pretty one off. I don’t think we plan on building another anytime soon. My brother welds on a race car and he’s the one that built it for me. We did it during the off-season. We’re pretty busy now.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

California-Kid said:


> *factory jack*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Between the leveling kit and larger tires, I figure you rig has about 2 1/2" more ground clearance. Have you tried the factory jack? Do you think you might need a taller one?


@California-Kid the factory jack does not work with the forge leveling kit and increasing the tire size +1”. I keep a scrap 2x4 (about 16” long) in the storage area that will help the factory jack work.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Updated pictures. Added the blocks and decreased the rub, but will eventually go with 255/70 r17 when need to replace. Added the aFe cold air intake and love the sound and performance. Excited to see the prospector platform options people have used. Looking forward to possibly adding that later.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

SykoraA4 said:


> No poke, this setup is pretty much flush. In fact, I wouldn't say no to a set of 10 or 15mm spacers all around just to push things out just a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@SykoraA4 where did you get the hood light mounts? Are those the Tiguan ones from Forge?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

those ditch brackets were just generic clamp ones from Amazon, but I'm about to pull the trigger on the set from CaliRaised: 2018 - Present VW Atlas A-Pillar Brackets


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

SykoraA4 said:


> those ditch brackets were just generic clamp ones from Amazon, but I'm about to pull the trigger on the set from CaliRaised: 2018 - Present VW Atlas A-Pillar Brackets


Updated: Rad. Thanks for the link. I will be moving the current wide angle cube lights (14,300 lumen) to the hood with those brackets and got some LP6 Driving Combo lights for the front grill bracket. Cali Raised Off-road got some business from me  Will post picks when completed.


----------



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

Got around to installing a Forge leveling kit on my 2021.5 R-Line.

20" powder coated Trenton wheels
275/55/20 BFG K02's
ECS Tuning flush kit
B2B Fender Blocks

Light rub when breaking hard/turning - still working on the inner fender liners with a heat gun!


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Prattagain said:


> View attachment 70113


Hash marks look great on there!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I'm not big on the all black look, but that looks great. 

The ECS flush kit, is that wheel spacers?


----------



## bbredstang (Apr 1, 2008)

mhjett said:


> I'm not big on the all black look, but that looks great.
> 
> The ECS flush kit, is that wheel spacers?


Thank you sir! Came from a blacked out Grand Cherokee and it stuck with me. 

Yes it is a spacer kit they sell for vw factory wheels to bring them flush with the body.


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> Updated pictures. Added the BFT blocks and decreased the rub, but will eventually go with 255/70 r17 when need to replace. Added the aFe cold air intake and love the sound and performance. Excited to see the prospector platform options people have used. Looking forward to possibly adding that later.
> View attachment 70112
> View attachment 70113


what size tires? and what is the offset of the wheels? looks great


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Behbehsmith said:


> what size tires? and what is the offset of the wheels? looks great


Thanks! Tires are 265/70r17 (Falken Wildpeak ATIII), but 255/70r17 will eliminate the minor rub I have now (even with the blocks). The Black Rhino Boxer wheel has a 12mm offset. No spacers needed as they stick out about a .5” from the fender line. Gives it a great wide base.


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

SykoraA4 said:


> No poke, this setup is pretty much flush. In fact, I wouldn't say no to a set of 10 or 15mm spacers all around just to push things out just a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Behbehsmith (Feb 15, 2021)

barleyboy said:


> *Forge lift w/ 265/65r18*
> 
> Forge lift with stock wheels and 265/65r18 Falken Wildpeak.


DO you have any tire poke outside the fender?


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Prattagain said:


> @California-Kid the factory jack does not work with the forge leveling kit and increasing the tire size +1”. I keep a scrap 2x4 (about 16” long) in the storage area that will help the factory jack work.


Yup, got a scrap piece of 2x6 myself.


----------



## Atlas509 (Feb 26, 2021)

barleyboy said:


> *Forge lift w/ 265/65r18*
> 
> Forge lift with stock wheels and 265/65r18 Falken Wildpeak.


What size life is that?


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

Medik101 said:


> Did the AFE CAI male a noticeable difference? Ordered mine but waiting (and waiting)...also went with the dry vs.oil filter but might get the oil and just swap it when needed.


Has a bit more punch to it and sounds great. I like it. Is it necessary..no.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

@cdriscoll how are the lights operated? Rocker inside? If so, where? Thanks in advance. The set up I have will have two switches I need to mount inside and just trying to get a sense of how others have done it.


----------



## cdriscoll (Feb 16, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> @cdriscoll how are the lights operated? Rocker inside? If so, where? Thanks in advance. The set up I have will have two switches I need to mount inside and just trying to get a sense of how others have done it.


I haven’t had time to run all of the wires but yes they will be on rockers. The rockers will mount inside the driver’s glove box


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

cdriscoll said:


> I haven’t had time to run all of the wires but yes they will be on rockers. The rockers will mount inside the driver’s glove box
> View attachment 76307
> View attachment 76308


Thanks for sharing. Nicely concealed and available when needed. Your mods are cherry and really give it a great, unique look.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Update on lighting and a couple other items: took it to a shop and had new lights wired up. They cleaned up all the wiring inside the hood to look stock and added three switches inside. All lights are hot due to the Atlas’ wiring harness and computer chip in the headlights. They did find a trigger for the front light’s amber function to come on when car’s running lights are engage. Wrapped the roof rails and lower part of the window trim. Now to just get the exhaust tips deleted (anyone done that?). I took the hash marks off (loved the look, but with the ditch lights it made the front real busy) and added lower back door throwback VW 4WD stickers. I also added the aFe cold air intake (easy install). Will get some more pics showing the rig in its entirety.


----------



## ArcticCT (Feb 16, 2021)

ArcticCT said:


> H&R Raising Coilover Kit with 17" LP Adventure LP1's on 245/70/R17 Pirelli Scorpion All Terrain Plus
> View attachment 69311


Updated with 2018/2019 Air Design Basecamp Kit with fifteen52 wheels, next is chrome delete.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Nomad16421411 said:


> Mine look similar, I measured it before the lift, it basically pulls the camber around half a degree positive change front and rear.
> 
> Unfortunately you end up with slightly positive camber on the front with no way to compensate it. The rear camber is fine and can be adjusted back,but I feel the rear toe is probably pretty close to it's maximum adjustment and still stay within the tolerance.
> 
> I haven't been able to have a closer look to see if I can modify the front struts bolts to maybe slot the upper holes slightly to try and get back to atleast 0⁰ or slightly negative.


I wonder if this lift kit will clean things up a bit. I have the Forge Lift Kit and there is some slight camber at the front wheels.









B2BFAB Mk7 Alltrack Camber Correcting Lift Kit


Just facts - The B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit is the only kit on the market for your Alltrack that provides the 1.5" lift you want without sacrificing handling or proper alignment specifications! The Overview: The owners of B2BFAB developed the first lift kit in 2016 for the MQB platform...




www.b2bfab.com


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

ArcticCT said:


> Updated with 2018/2019 Air Design Basecamp Kit with fifteen52 wheels, next is chrome delete.
> View attachment 78946


Jurassic Park!


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Coworker got an Atlas and gave her reassurance on my great experience over the last 18 months. Lifted vs stock, spacers vs none, stock tires vs AT tires, ‘19 vs ‘21


----------



## Fatrick (Apr 28, 2021)

cdriscoll said:


> Forge 1.5” - 275/65/R18 Nitto Ridge Grapplers
> 
> View attachment 69349
> View attachment 69350


My God man. That looks sooo good. I've been searching high and low for a roof rack system like this...and a bumper like yours. If you would considering making a few more of these, I'd love to be first in line. 

I love the Gobi racks and just wish there were options for Atlas out there. Anyone else know of an available similar option?


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

FORGE Leveling kit









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tycurtorm (Mar 12, 2018)

Spend most my time lurking on the Mk6 forums, but finally started adding some goodies to my wife’s ‘21 Atlas that we bought a year ago to the day and thought I’d share!

-B2b lift kit
-Basecamp flares
-Rotiform OZR 20x10.5 et 25 with 5mm spacers all around
-Ironman 275/55/20 All terrains 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

tycurtorm said:


> Spend most my time lurking on the Mk6 forums, but finally started adding some goodies to my wife’s ‘21 Atlas that we bought a year ago to the day and thought I’d share!
> 
> -B2b lift kit
> -Basecamp flares
> ...


Looks great. How are the 275/55/20 tires working out? Any extra clearance in the wheel wells? Rubbing issues? 

I want to go with 265/60/20 when I change tires, and have a 2” CTS turbo lift and 12.5mm spacers in the front (20mm in back). I’m thinking the 32.5” will clear, which is 0.7” larger diameter than the tires you have on. (The B2B Fab wheel well blocks are also in the plans if needed)

I appreciate your thoughts on this, glad to see another Atlas with improved off-road capabilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tycurtorm (Mar 12, 2018)

prettygood said:


> Looks great. How are the 275/55/20 tires working out? Any extra clearance in the wheel wells? Rubbing issues?
> 
> I want to go with 265/60/20 when I change tires, and have a 2” CTS turbo lift and 12.5mm spacers in the front (20mm in back). I’m thinking the 32.5” will clear, which is 0.7” larger diameter than the tires you have on. (The B2B Fab wheel well blocks are also in the plans if needed)
> 
> ...


I am also running the b2b fender blocks. There was no rubbing after installing those. I think my tires are 31.8 though, 32.5 might be tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

tycurtorm said:


> I am also running the b2b fender blocks. There was no rubbing after installing those. I think my tires are 31.8 though, 32.5 might be tight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you think they are tight, clearing the strut or at full lock/turn on the corner of the tire at the wheel well? You are correct on your size being 31.8, and the ones I want would have 1/3” more at each edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tycurtorm (Mar 12, 2018)

prettygood said:


> Where do you think they are tight, clearing the strut or at full lock/turn on the corner of the tire at the wheel well? You are correct on your size being 31.8, and the ones I want would have 1/3” more at each edge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was actually just barely touching the strut thus the need for the spacers, so if you have enough offset or spacers you should be fine there. What width and offset will your wheels be?

It’s the rubbing on the fender that will be close IMO. That said, if you’re doing a 2 inch lift vs my 1.5 inch, that gives you a maybe a hair more clearance as you’re further from the max diameter of the tire coming in contact with the fender if that makes sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redge518 (Sep 1, 2021)

S.h.19 said:


> We purchased our Atlas a couple weeks ago. My wife and I are not known for leaving our cars stock, so I had some work done this week.
> Forge leveling kit, H&R 30mm wheel spacers, and some Amp Terrain Attack tires (265/50's on the OEM R-Line wheels).
> 
> 
> ...


Any rubbing?


----------



## 997.2 (Sep 1, 2020)

bbredstang said:


> Got around to installing a Forge leveling kit on my 2021.5 R-Line.
> 
> 20" powder coated Trenton wheels
> 275/55/20 BFG K02's
> ...


Looks great - I am looking to do pretty much exactly the same thing with my 21 R-Line. 
Any difference in the ride? What about road noise? My conflict is that the factory R-Line setup is very smooth on the highway, but A/T tires with spacing and a mild lift looks a lot better. Thanks for posting!


----------



## JayDemers (Sep 14, 2021)

Hey guys! Anybody here have experience their lift kit with a 3000lbs+ trailer? I'm looking for: 

18x8.5 wheels 35 offset
265/65/18 Falken wildpeak Atw3
B2BFAB correcting lift kit
B2BFAB blocs


----------



## Tin Gizel (Apr 14, 2020)

these are some great pics....i haven't seen a lifted Atlas in person, but man, these are sexy


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

I have been enjoying my mods. Since my previous posts I have added the H&R 1” lift springs giving me a total 2.5” lift as well as adding the Modded Euros resonator delete pipe ($140). I have been exploring some of the PNW FS roads and it has handled great! Here are some pics.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello All, BRAND NEW to this forum! Im getting ready to install a 1.5" lift kit on my wife's 2018 Atlas. I have a few questions...I will be doing the lift kit myself so Im leaning toward the Forge kit since I can do a simple install without completely removing the strut. My only concern is the camber issue I've heard about. Does anyone have any issue with this in your vehicle with the Forge or similar kits? I know B2BFAB makes the camber correcting 1.5" lift kit but the install seems a bit harder. Any and all suggestions, comments and feedback will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

ALPoE said:


> Hello All, BRAND NEW to this forum! Im getting ready to install a 1.5" lift kit on my wife's 2018 Atlas. I have a few questions...I will be doing the lift kit myself so Im leaning toward the Forge kit since I can do a simple install without completely removing the strut. My only concern is the camber issue I've heard about. Does anyone have any issue with this in your vehicle with the Forge or similar kits? I know B2BFAB makes the camber correcting 1.5" lift kit but the install seems a bit harder. Any and all suggestions, comments and feedback will be greatly appreciated!


@ALPoE no problems since installing the Forge kit. I’m bummed that B2BFAB made the correcting kit later on, but that is the way it goes. If you are getting bigger tires, make sure to grab the B2BFAB blocks to suck the fender in. Don’t go with any tires bigger than a 31” diameter and much wider than the stock ones or you will have rubbing. The camber is not horrible, but just keep an eye on the outer wear in the front and inner wear on the back. The lift does not mess with any sensors so don’t let the dealership try to talk you into a calibration if ever getting serviced. Good luck.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> @ALPoE no problems since installing the Forge kit. I’m bummed that B2BFAB made the correcting kit later on, but that is the way it goes. If you are getting bigger tires, make sure to grab the B2BFAB blocks to suck the fender in. Don’t go with any tires bigger than a 31” diameter and much wider than the stock ones or you will have rubbing. The camber is not horrible, but just keep an eye on the outer wear in the front and inner wear on the back. The lift does not mess with any sensors so don’t let the dealership try to talk you into a calibration if ever getting serviced. Good luck.


Thank you!


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

cdriscoll said:


> View attachment 69611
> View attachment 69612
> 
> We kept the stock rails in and bolted the new one around in. It’s got huck nuts and bolts holding it down


@cdriscoll me again What side roof rail did you use? Is that custom built? Great way to hide the stock roof rails but wondering if the horizontal pieces could be foot mounted to the stock rails like all the platform racks out there.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

ALPoE said:


> Thank you!


@Prattagain Im thinking of running KO2's (265/65/R18) on the Volkswagen 18-inch Alloy Wheel in diamond silver. I just got everything in from @B2BFAB (1.5" lift kit, flush plus spacers, fender blocks and the light bar) Hopefully I can start putting it together this weekend!


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello All, I just ordered the B2BFAB light bar and a pair of HELLA driving lights I want to install on my 2018 Atlas, My question is where is the best spot on the firewall to pass the wires into the cabin? I appreciate any and all comments!


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

ALPoE said:


> Hello All, I just ordered the B2BFAB light bar and a pair of HELLA driving lights I want to install on my 2018 Atlas, My question is where is the best spot on the firewall to pass the wires into the cabin? I appreciate any and all comments!


@ALPoE you should be able to pass through the existing port. The shop that wired mine was able to add the new wires through there. Others have used relays to avoid wiring into the cabin. Good luck.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> @ALPoE you should be able to pass through the existing port. The shop that wired mine was able to add the new wires through there. Others have used relays to avoid wiring into the cabin. Good luck.


Ok thanks for the quick reply. Now i need to find the existing port! 🙂


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

ALPoE said:


> Ok thanks for the quick reply. Now i need to find the existing port! 🙂


My understanding is in the engine bay it is located behind the battery-ish. See photo. Inside I am not sure if you need to undo anything to access wires coming in. Pretty sure you will, but this is also why others have done the relay approach.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> My understanding is in the engine bay it is located behind the battery-ish. See photo. Inside I am not sure if you need to undo anything to access wires coming in. Pretty sure you will, but this is also why others have done the relay approach.
> View attachment 127341


Thank you!


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

ALPoE said:


> Thank you!


@Prattagain I appreciate all your help with my questions! I'm new to this form and I'm really enjoying what everyone has done and the knowledge they share. I got my lift kit and wheel spacers installed last week and my wife loves it so far (its her car) Im waiting for the wheels to come in next week so I need to install the fender blocks this weekend. Light bar and lights are next after I'm comfortable with what I want to do. I upgraded the OEM fogs to LEDs yesterday and they came out bitchin! I need to figure out how to black out the chrome on my grill but I feel my options are limited. I have seen kits on eBay that lay over the chrome or plasti dip spray. Which route did you take?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

ALPoE said:


> @Prattagain I appreciate all your help with my questions! I'm new to this form and I'm really enjoying what everyone has done and the knowledge they share. I got my lift kit and wheel spacers installed last week and my wife loves it so far (its her car) Im waiting for the wheels to come in next week so I need to install the fender blocks this weekend. Light bar and lights are next after I'm comfortable with what I want to do. I upgraded the OEM fogs to LEDs yesterday and they came out bitchin! I need to figure out how to black out the chrome on my grill but I feel my options are limited. I have seen kits on eBay that lay over the chrome or plasti dip spray. Which route did you take?


I use a vinyl wrap on my 2021 CS for grill and it's looks good after most of bubbles go away 








Chrome delete - DIY


Just hyperdipped all my chrome! Looks great. For something like this, do you mask off up to the edges of the chrome? I watched their videos and they sometimes would leave an area around where they would spray and then peel off the excess. I'm most interested in doing the "exhaust" tips. The...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

ALPoE said:


> @Prattagain I appreciate all your help with my questions! I'm new to this form and I'm really enjoying what everyone has done and the knowledge they share. I got my lift kit and wheel spacers installed last week and my wife loves it so far (its her car) Im waiting for the wheels to come in next week so I need to install the fender blocks this weekend. Light bar and lights are next after I'm comfortable with what I want to do. I upgraded the OEM fogs to LEDs yesterday and they came out bitchin! I need to figure out how to black out the chrome on my grill but I feel my options are limited. I have seen kits on eBay that lay over the chrome or plasti dip spray. Which route did you take?


@ALPoE Dope! It is fun and definitely makes your Atlas stand out. I have had some 4Runner people say how great it looks compared to the 4Runners that are everywhere. Excited to see pics when you get all done. I plasti-dipped the front grill pieces and the rear faux chrome tale pipes. It was really easy and turned out great. I left the little chrome across the top and bottom on the grill as those flow into the headlights. I had my window trim and roof rails professionally wrapped. Here is a thread for what I did on the grill Tips for Blacking Out Grill (Chrome Delete)??? . Also some pics from spraying the faux tale pipes which I just taped off around it and sprayed multiple times.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Zenia said:


> I use a vinyl wrap on my 2021 CS for grill and it's looks good after most of bubbles go away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Ive watched how to videos on YouTube but I'm still not convinced I can get it done perfectly.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> @ALPoE Dope! It is fun and definitely makes your Atlas stand out. I have had some 4Runner people say how great it looks compared to the 4Runners that are everywhere. Excited to see pics when you get all done. I plasti-dipped the front grill pieces and the rear faux chrome tale pipes. It was really easy and turned out great. I left the little chrome across the top and bottom on the grill as those flow into the headlights. I had my window trim and roof rails professionally wrapped. Here is a thread for what I did on the grill Tips for Blacking Out Grill (Chrome Delete)??? . Also some pics from spraying the faux tale pipes which I just taped off around it and sprayed multiple times.
> View attachment 127493
> View attachment 127494
> View attachment 127495


Thank you! I think I will take the same route. Seems easier than vinyl wrapping it. I will probably get the window trim professionally done since that seems hard to even spray. I will hopefully post the finished product soon!


----------



## Cpatch25 (Oct 24, 2021)

donkovac said:


> I have a 2018 Atlas with the 18" wheels and I would like to fit the 265 65 R18s. Did you need to install the Forge lift kit for the tires to fit and not rub?





Prattagain said:


> I have been enjoying my mods. Since my previous posts I have added the H&R 1” lift springs giving me a total 2.5” lift as well as adding the Modded Euros resonator delete pipe ($140). I have been exploring some of the PNW FS roads and it has handled great! Here are some pics.
> View attachment 118968
> View attachment 118969
> View attachment 118970





Prattagain said:


> I have been enjoying my mods. Since my previous posts I have added the H&R 1” lift springs giving me a total 2.5” lift as well as adding the Modded Euros resonator delete pipe ($140). I have been exploring some of the PNW FS roads and it has handled great! Here are some pics.
> View attachment 118968
> View attachment 118969
> View attachment 118970


1st time I’ve seen someone put the H&R springs on as well as the leveling kit for 2.5” total lift. I’m considering the same on our 2019 VW Atlas. Nice work and your ride is looking sweet! What benefits if any have you noticed with the springs besides just more clearance? Any more room for larger tires?


----------



## Cpatch25 (Oct 24, 2021)

ALPoE said:


> Hello All, I just ordered the B2BFAB light bar and a pair of HELLA driving lights I want to install on my 2018 Atlas, My question is where is the best spot on the firewall to pass the wires into the cabin? I appreciate any and all comments!





ALPoE said:


> @Prattagain Im thinking of running KO2's (265/65/R18) on the Volkswagen 18-inch Alloy Wheel in diamond silver. I just got everything in from @B2BFAB (1.5" lift kit, flush plus spacers, fender blocks and the light bar) Hopefully I can start putting it together this weekend!


Please share pics of your setup with the KO2’s I’m thinking the same setup and would love to see how they look and if any rubbing.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Cpatch25 said:


> Please share pics of your setup with the KO2’s I’m thinking the same setup and would love to see how they look and if any rubbing.


@Cpatch25 Im hoping to get them this week sometime and I will post pics! I wanted to wait to get everything done but I may have the lights installed professionally so It may be another week depending on if the shop has time.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Cpatch25 said:


> 1st time I’ve seen someone put the H&R springs on as well as the leveling kit for 2.5” total lift. I’m considering the same on our 2019 VW Atlas. Nice work and your ride is looking sweet! What benefits if any have you noticed with the springs besides just more clearance? Any more room for larger tires?


@Cpatch25 thanks. It stiffens the ride a little more than the stock squishy springs. I would recommend when you get the Leveling kit, get B2BFab’s camber correcting one…came out after I bought mine. We are a family of 4 and when we load the car up (including 4 mountain bikes) it rides real nice. No sag in the back. I will also say having the offset on the wheels I have makes it’s base a little wider and more stable.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Cpatch25 said:


> 1st time I’ve seen someone put the H&R springs on as well as the leveling kit for 2.5” total lift. I’m considering the same on our 2019 VW Atlas. Nice work and your ride is looking sweet! What benefits if any have you noticed with the springs besides just more clearance? Any more room for larger tires?


I wanted to do the same to get the extra 1" height. I reached out to a few reputable places and here is the response I got: "We do not recommend combining lift options as this can extend some of the OEM components such as the axles past their mechanical limits." How long have you had the springs on with the level kit?


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

ALPoE said:


> I wanted to do the same to get the extra 1" height. I reached out to a few reputable places and here is the response I got: "We do not recommend combining lift options as this can extend some of the OEM components such as the axles past their mechanical limits." How long have you had the springs on with the level kit?


I did it back in May of this year. The shop did the same of calling the manufacturer to see if it can be done. They said yes, but it is the max it can go. The shop did not tell me it looked like they were extended past their mechanical limits (understandable it is not being tested with rough road flex), but I’m also not taking this anywhere over a 4 trail rating. It is our family adventure wagon. I will eventually need to update joints and bushings faster than normal and at that time I may replace shocks as well. Also more mod parts may be created to facilitate a bigger lift down the road. It sits better than with just the leveling kit and I have had no issues…yet.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> I did it back in May of this year. The shop did the same of calling the manufacturer to see if it can be done. They said yes, but it is the max it can go. The shop did not tell me it looked like they were extended past their mechanical limits (understandable it is not being tested with rough road flex), but I’m also not taking this anywhere over a 4 trail rating. It is our family adventure wagon. I will eventually need to update joints and bushings faster than normal and at that time I may replace shocks as well. Also more mod parts may be created to facilitate a bigger lift down the road. It sits better than with just the leveling kit and I have had no issues…yet.


I may just have to order some springs now…


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Finally got my tires installed. Sitting on 2” CTS Turbo lift kit, B2B Fab fender blocks, and BFG K02s at 275/55/R20. Several other small and invisible mods. Really happy with the height and ride now. The extra sidewall really helps, and I have 11” of ground clearance. 

Got to go easy on anything else to not create too much hassle at home…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

prettygood said:


> Finally got my tires installed. Sitting on 2” CTS Turbo lift kit, B2B Fab fender blocks, and BFG K02s at 275/55/R20. Several other small and invisible mods. Really happy with the height and ride now. The extra sidewall really helps, and I have 11” of ground clearance.
> 
> Got to go easy on anything else to not create too much hassle at home…
> 
> ...


@prettygood Nice looking Atlas!  First time hearing about the CTS lift kit in 2". Did it cause any camber issues? Any rub with the 275's? That's pushing the tires over 32" I believe.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

ALPoE said:


> @prettygood Nice looking Atlas!  First time hearing about the CTS lift kit in 2". Did it cause any camber issues? Any rub with the 275's? That's pushing the tires over 32" I believe.


I didn’t have any real camber issues, the dealer was able to align it well when I took it in last week. There are rubbing issues without the B2B blocks, and I did need to slightly shave the vent on the front fender. This size is 31.9” diameter for the K02 and really fills the wheel well nicely. Took it to a dirt lot with some good bumps and ruts, handled so much better with the extra sidewall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psylo (Nov 11, 2021)

This thread has been very helpful and offered great information. This was one of my favorite Atlas's. We have two altlas that look pretty close so I thought I would take some comparables for others to see. Mine is lifted 2.5" with the stock 20" rims 255/55r20 winters but will be getting something different for the summers.




prettygood said:


> I didn’t have any real camber issues, the dealer was able to align it well when I took it in last week. There are rubbing issues without the B2B blocks, and I did need to slightly shave the vent on the front fender. This size is 31.9” diameter for the K02 and really fills the wheel well nicely. Took it to a dirt lot with some good bumps and ruts, handled so much better with the extra sidewall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Got my Front Runner slim platform rack on and am liking the setup. They added a spacer to level off the back with the slope of the roof. This is a 49” W x 61.4” L rack. I am still waiting on a wind fairing and my awning side mounts. I modified the Rotopax mounts to bolt directly on, used a bull bar mount for the hi lift jack that bolts to the t slot, some hex bolts for the boards and made my own shovel and axe mounts. I dig the extra space there is as well as how it looks.

I also got a full size spare instead of possibly relying on the donut spare out in the rough. It won’t fit in the spare storage so I picked up a 45degree drop down hitch carrier. Some additions of hardware and this thing is solid. I relocated the license plate using an L bracket and a plastic plate back. The plastic broke on a deep mud rut so I ordered a Teraflex lug nut mount to go on the spare tire. UPDATE: relocated the license plate…much better.

Made it out to the FS roads last weekend after 8” of fresh snow. It was so great to experience the cars capabilities and play with some the gear. Had to chop a tree out of the road, my buddy pulled a tree off the road and we enjoyed the mountain air. Looking forward to some more miles!


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> Got my Front Runner slim platform rack on and am liking the setup. They added a spacer to level off the back with the slope of the roof. This is a 49” W x 61.4” L rack. I am still waiting on a wind fairing and my awning side mounts. I modified the Rotopax mounts to bolt directly on, used a bull bar mount for the hi lift jack that bolts to the t slot, some hex bolts for the boards and made my own shovel and axe mounts. I dig the extra space there is as well as how it looks.
> 
> I also got a full size spare instead of possibly relying on the donut spare out in the rough. It won’t fit in the spare storage so I picked up a 45degree drop down hitch carrier. Some additions of hardware and this thing is solid. I relocated the license plate using an L bracket and a plastic plate back. The plastic broke on a deep mud rut so I ordered a Teraflex lug nut mount to go on the spare tire.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

prettygood said:


> Finally got my tires installed. Sitting on 2” CTS Turbo lift kit, B2B Fab fender blocks, and BFG K02s at 275/55/R20. Several other small and invisible mods. Really happy with the height and ride now. The extra sidewall really helps, and I have 11” of ground clearance.


*Lift Kit vs. Coil Overs & Wheels/Tires*
Hey everyone, I am brand new to VW Vortex! I bought a 2022 Black/Black VW Atlas SEL Premium R-Line, and I wanted to give it a 1.5" lift with some new rims/tires for some light off-road activities (camping, snow, etc.), but I am not sure what to get or what will fit. I have done a little research, and I wanted to get the forums opinion. I am looking for the more "safe" option. Meaning, I don't mind forking over extra money if it means it won't cause problems with other components of the vehicle. I am not looking for the cost-effective option.

*Difference*: What the difference is between a lift kit or coil overs to raise it? Pros/Cons?
*Brands*: Recommended brand for lift kit/coil over (I.E. H&R Coil Overs, CTS Lift Kit, Forge Lift Kit, etc.)?
*Wheels/Tires*: For 18" wheels and no rubbing, what width wheels, offset recommend for light off-roading will fit with a 1.5" lifted Atlas?
If you also have pictures of your vehicle with your lift or coil-overs, feel free to post! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

-


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Kapsia VW said:


> *Lift Kit vs. Coil Overs & Wheels/Tires*
> Hey everyone, I am brand new to VW Vortex! I bought a 2022 Black/Black VW Atlas SEL Premium R-Line, and I wanted to give it a 1.5" lift with some new rims/tires for some light off-road activities (camping, snow, etc.), but I am not sure what to get or what will fit. I have done a little research, and I wanted to get the forums opinion. I am looking for the more "safe" option. Meaning, I don't mind forking over extra money if it means it won't cause problems with other components of the vehicle. I am not looking for the cost-effective option.
> 
> *Difference*: What the difference is between a lift kit or coil overs to raise it? Pros/Cons?
> ...


Kapsia,

If I were to do it again with options available now, here are the options I would consider:

Lift-

B2B Fab Camber Correcting 1.5” lift (simpler upgrade). https://www.b2bfab.com/collections/frontpage/products/atlascambercorrectingliftkit
Flat Out Suspension GR Plus coil over with 2-3” lift. This is a full replacement/upgrade but is way more adaptable to off road than stock shocks/springs. They can also uprate the rear springs to increase payload. https://flatoutsuspension.net/collections/flatout-gr-plus

You also will need to increase the front wheel well clearance to max tire fitment. B2B Fab has an easy replacement block that pulls the rear of the front wheel well liner back, and then you need to shave a touch of the front to clear on the driver side. 

I don’t have a real pro/con between the suspension block lift vs coilover, all depends on how much additional off road capability you are looking for. One thing to keep in mind is that you can only go so high before the axles are maxed out. Somewhere between 2-2.5” seems to be the limit. 

I’m really happy with my BFG All Terrain T/A K02, size 275/55/R20 (31.9” diameter). They are low noise, great ride, and should be longer lasting than the stock Contis. I do have 12.5mm spacers up front (20mm in back) which provided enough clearance from the strut mount. Wheels are flush now, and that should give an idea of offset if you go with aftermarket wheels. 

Make sure you post whatever upgrades you go with! Good luck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

prettygood said:


> Kapsia,
> 
> If I were to do it again with options available now, here are the options I would consider:
> 
> ...


@prettygood the rig is looking great with the basket and box!

@Kapsia VW I recommend the B2BFab camber correcting lift/leveling kit like @prettygood notes. This came out after mine but you will keep your wheels straight, and avoid faster joint and tire wear.
The ride with that is great! I have H&R coil over springs to add an extra 1” and it gets rid of the squishy/plush OEM springs. This helps with eliminating sag in the back when you load up a lot of stuff. I also added Coilrite air bags in the back so I can pump them up to eliminate any sag when hauling the family and all the gear. The OEM tires are 255/50’s which is about 10” wide, 5.5” sidewall and a total diameter of 29.6”. You can stay with that size, but in an A/T as to avoid wheel rub (those B2BFab blocks are great), but you can also avoid inner rub at full lock by using the spacers. I’m at 265/70’s which puts me at 10.4” wide, 7.3” sidewall and a total diameter of 31.6”. I’m going down to a 265/65 next that will eliminate any rub. It truly is a game of inches. Whatever you do, you do not need to adjust any of the sensors (lane, blind spot, adaptive cruise, etc…) as they work as intended with an overall height gain of about 3”. I will be looking at the full suspension upgrade once I wear out the OEM as @prettygood notes above. I also just found sound dampeners for that transmission rattle sound at low, start speeds as well as a new aluminum skid plate I’m going to replace at once ( need to remove the OEM plastic one to snap in the dampeners). This is fun and can’t tell you how many second looks/questions I get from people (mostly 4Runner owners and other dads that have a stock Highlander or Atlas). Best of luck and yes, please post pics!

if interested:
Transmission Dampeners - https://rkxtech.com/products/rkx-ru...r-vw-atlas-v6-vr6?_pos=4&_sid=159e01d2c&_ss=r

Aluminum Skid Plate - Atlas Street Shield Skid Plate Kit


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Agreed with the above in the B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit. I would have installed that kit if it had been available at the time I was doing the lift mod. Current: Forge lift kit with 10mm spacers front and 20mm spacers rear. 265/50/20 Falken Wildpeak AT Trail on powder coated OEM Trenton wheels.


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> I have H&R coil over springs to add an extra 1” and it gets rid of the squishy/plush OEM springs. This helps with eliminating sag in the back when you load up a lot of stuff.


Do you have a link of the H&R Coil Overs you purchased? I found some that give a 1.5 inch lift, but does that mean it will give an additional 1.5 inch lift *ON TOP* of the lift kit? Thanks for your help!


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Heres a quick photo of my completed build for the wife. Took her out for a little test drive/fun and got her a little dirty 😈 threw some nice little obstacles at her and she handled them with ease. Very happy with how this build turned out. I will post more before and after pics soon!


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Kapsia VW said:


> Do you have a link of the H&R Coil Overs you purchased? I found some that give a 1.5 inch lift, but does that mean it will give an additional 1.5 inch lift *ON TOP* of the lift kit? Thanks for your help!


@Kapsia VW yes if you have the leveling kit, these will add an additional 1”. The shop that installed mine said the total of 2.5” lift is the max I could go without compromising the suspension joints and what not. Plus you get close to maximizing the OEM shocks. I believe these other options are coming out so you can find the right lift and to make some $. 2.5” lift I think looks great on the Atlas. Body sits right with the wheel well height just right from the tire and gives it (depending on tire size) 12” of ground clearance. Here is the link. https://store.ngpracing.com/h-r-raising-spring-kit-2018-vw-atlas.html


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> @Kapsia VW yes if you have the leveling kit, these will add an additional 1”. The shop that installed mine said the total of 2.5” lift is the max I could go without compromising the suspension joints and what not. Plus you get close to maximizing the OEM shocks. I believe these other options are coming out so you can find the right lift and to make some $. 2.5” lift I think looks great on the Atlas. Body sits right with the wheel well height just right from the tire and gives it (depending on tire size) 12” of ground clearance. Here is the link. https://store.ngpracing.com/h-r-raising-spring-kit-2018-vw-atlas.html


Thanks for the link and information. I really appreciate the help you are giving me. I do have a couple follow up questions.

Would it be better to get coil overs since this would replace the shocks?

Also, would I need a leveling kit still if I used coil overs, or would it be a wise idea to get leveling kit, plus coil overs? If you can explain why, that would be great!


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> @prettygood the rig is looking great with the basket and box!
> 
> @Kapsia VW I recommend the B2BFab camber correcting lift/leveling kit like @prettygood notes. This came out after mine but you will keep your wheels straight, and avoid faster joint and tire wear.
> The ride with that is great! I have H&R coil over springs to add an extra 1” and it gets rid of the squishy/plush OEM springs. This helps with eliminating sag in the back when you load up a lot of stuff. I also added Coilrite air bags in the back so I can pump them up to eliminate any sag when hauling the family and all the gear. The OEM tires are 255/50’s which is about 10” wide, 5.5” sidewall and a total diameter of 29.6”. You can stay with that size, but in an A/T as to avoid wheel rub (those B2BFab blocks are great), but you can also avoid inner rub at full lock by using the spacers. I’m at 265/70’s which puts me at 10.4” wide, 7.3” sidewall and a total diameter of 31.6”. I’m going down to a 265/65 next that will eliminate any rub. It truly is a game of inches. Whatever you do, you do not need to adjust any of the sensors (lane, blind spot, adaptive cruise, etc…) as they work as intended with an overall height gain of about 3”. I will be looking at the full suspension upgrade once I wear out the OEM as @prettygood notes above. I also just found sound dampeners for that transmission rattle sound at low, start speeds as well as a new aluminum skid plate I’m going to replace at once ( need to remove the OEM plastic one to snap in the dampeners). This is fun and can’t tell you how many second looks/questions I get from people (mostly 4Runner owners and other dads that have a stock Highlander or Atlas). Best of luck and yes, please post pics!
> ...


Thanks for all the information! This is great.

Would you happen to have a link where to purchase the H&R Coil Overs? Would you recommend getting the lift kit and coil overs? How much would the B2BFab camber correcting lift/leveling kit, and coil overs raise it? It seems like I would get a total of 2.5 inches from both, which I hear is the max for the Atlas and can do damage to the suspension joints. But will the coil overs take care of this issue?


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

prettygood said:


> Kapsia,
> 
> If I were to do it again with options available now, here are the options I would consider:
> 
> ...


Your car looks great! Thanks for the information. I do have another question. Would you recommend getting both the level kit AND the coil overs? If so, why both?


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Kapsia VW said:


> Your car looks great! Thanks for the information. I do have another question. Would you recommend getting both the level kit AND the coil overs? If so, why both?


No, I’d choose one path only. The coil over kit I referenced earlier will give you the max total lift, and improve the off road capabilities. The labor cost for install is the same, cost of parts is very different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

prettygood said:


> No, I’d choose one path only. The coil over kit I referenced earlier will give you the max total lift, and improve the off road capabilities. The labor cost for install is the same, cost of parts is very different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, that is good to know. So does that mean the coil overs will also be able to level the vehicle out? Also, any other recommendations I should change besides the coil overs so I do not run anything else on the vehicle? I’m not too much knowledgeable on vehicle parts, but your help has been great.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Kapsia VW said:


> Great, that is good to know. So does that mean the coil overs will also be able to level the vehicle out? Also, any other recommendations I should change besides the coil overs so I do not run anything else on the vehicle? I’m not too much knowledgeable on vehicle parts, but your help has been great.


Kaspia,

The coil overs I mentioned are height adjustable, so you could level the Atlas to some degree. 

As far as other recommended changes, that completely depends on what you want to accomplish. Can you describe what you want your Atlas to do that you feel is not well met by the stock equipment? Describing that would help all of us on this thread to weigh in. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

prettygood said:


> Kaspia,
> 
> The coil overs I mentioned are height adjustable, so you could level the Atlas to some degree.
> 
> ...


I'm really just a person who worries a bit, but I want the lifted look. I will be using it for some light mountain trails, some snow, etc. I've heard it's not good to lift vehicle because it could put strain on other components, which can then affect other components; almost like a domino effect. However, it seems as if the coil overs are the best, and most safe option since the shocks are replaced as well. I will most likely lift it 2" total (max).

1.Besides the coil overs, is there anything else you would recommend I change out from stock that will give me a little bit more peace of mind?

2. The link you provided, https://flatoutsuspension.net/collections/flatout-gr-plus, sends me to some other coil overs. Is this the kit you would recommend? https://flatoutsuspension.net/products/vw-atlas-gr-lite?_pos=1&_sid=20fd58452&_ss=r

3. Are there any other coil overs you would recommend? Such as H&R?
Street Performance Raising Coilover Kit

4. I really like your tires and wheel size. I plan on buying new wheels since mine are 21" and I would like more tire. If I complete the 2" life, what wheel width (8, 8.5 or 9) and offset would you recommend for front and back?

Again, I can't thank you enough for your help!


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

ALPoE said:


> View attachment 138550
> View attachment 138551
> 
> 
> Heres a quick photo of my completed build for the wife. Took her out for a little test drive/fun and got her a little dirty 😈 threw some nice little obstacles at her and she handled them with ease. Very happy with how this build turned out. I will post more before and after pics soon!


Here are some of my add ons/mods:
-B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit
-B2BFAB OEM Axle Bolt Kit
-B2BFAB BFT Blocks
-B2BFAB Sport Plus Flush, Wheel Spacer Kit (20/25mm)
-B2BFAB Let There Be Light Bar
-Hella 500 LED Driving Light Kit
-LED High Output Fog Light Kit
-BFGoodrich All-Terrain T/A KO2 (265/65/R18)
-Window Tint
-Chrome Delete Window Trim
-Chrome Delete Front Grill
-Aftermarket Cross Bars/Roof Basket


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Kapsia VW said:


> I'm really just a person who worries a bit, but I want the lifted look. I will be using it for some light mountain trails, some snow, etc. I've heard it's not good to lift vehicle because it could put strain on other components, which can then affect other components; almost like a domino effect. However, it seems as if the coil overs are the best, and most safe option since the shocks are replaced as well. I will most likely lift it 2" total (max).
> 
> 1.Besides the coil overs, is there anything else you would recommend I change out from stock that will give me a little bit more peace of mind?
> 
> ...


The coil over path will be overkill for what you described, but is still a great upgrade. The H&R should be a quality product, and the Flat Out link I shared should be similar with more lift. If you call them, they will sell you the GR plus model I linked to for the Atlas. I’d go that route instead of the lite version, better components for a similar cost. 

Get the B2B Fab BFT blocks, and be prepared to shave back a touch of wheel well liner. As for tires, I like the look of mine, but if I were replacing wheels, I’d go 18” wheels with the 265/65/R18 that ALPoE mentioned. Can’t go wrong with the BFG All Terrain T/A K02 tires. The Neuspeed wheels that B2B Fab has look great in my opinion. 

You won’t need anything else for the lift: lift kit, wheel well blocks, and new wheels and tires. That will set you back ~$6K including install. Lots to invest, but transforms the Atlas look and capabilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

-


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

prettygood said:


> The coil over path will be overkill for what you described, but is still a great upgrade. The H&R should be a quality product, and the Flat Out link I shared should be similar with more lift. If you call them, they will sell you the GR plus model I linked to for the Atlas. I’d go that route instead of the lite version, better components for a similar cost.
> 
> Get the B2B Fab BFT blocks, and be prepared to shave back a touch of wheel well liner. As for tires, I like the look of mine, but if I were replacing wheels, I’d go 18” wheels with the 265/65/R18 that ALPoE mentioned. Can’t go wrong with the BFG All Terrain T/A K02 tires. The Neuspeed wheels that B2B Fab has look great in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Great, thanks for the advice and recommendation. I’m still a little confused on one thing though.

Isn’t the B2B Fab BFT blocks a lift kit? I was under the assumption you either get a lift kit, or coil overs. Are you recommending I get the B2B Fab BFT blocks and the coil over?

If they are not a lifer kit, what do the B2B Fab BFT blocks do? I know they give tire clearance, but still a bit confused.

Thanks again.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Kapsia VW said:


> Great, thanks for the advice and recommendation. I’m still a little confused on one thing though.
> 
> Isn’t the B2B Fab BFT blocks a lift kit? I was under the assumption you either get a lift kit, or coil overs. Are you recommending I get the B2B Fab BFT blocks and the coil over?
> 
> ...











B2BFAB BFT Blocks, for big tire clearance, for Atlas / Cross Sport


This simple and effective kit is the best way to maximize clearance and eliminate rubbing on your Atlas. When fitting larger wheels and tires on the Atlas the worst rubbing is present at the rear of the front fender liners. This is due to the large OEM fender liner mounting point for the lower...




www.b2bfab.com





These are blocks that replace the OEM ones. They pull the wheel well liner back from the tire. They are not a lift kit. You will likely need them if you want to fit a tire larger than 31.0”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey VW fam, Im ready to add some led ditch lights to the Atlas and was wondering if anyone has any mounts they recommend. I've been looking around and I cannot find any that would really work with the Atlas but I know some of you are running them already. Curious to see what ones are working and recommended. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

ALPoE said:


> Hey VW fam, Im ready to add some led ditch lights to the Atlas and was wondering if anyone has any mounts they recommend. I've been looking around and I cannot find any that would really work with the Atlas but I know some of you are running them already. Curious to see what ones are working and recommended. Thanks in advance!


@ALPoE I’m running a cheap, Amazon clamp onto the hood set. Had on order some brackets from Cali Raised Off-road, but they have since removed them as the fitment did not allow the hood to sit flush. I reached out to Eurowise https://shop.eurowise.com/ and he said he was going to fabricate some. If they come through I’ll share the link.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Prattagain said:


> @ALPoE I’m running a cheap, Amazon clamp onto the hood set. Had on order some brackets from Cali Raised Off-road, but they have since removed them as the fitment did not allow the hood to sit flush. I reached out to Eurowise https://shop.eurowise.com/ and he said he was going to fabricate some. If they come through I’ll share the link.


Thank you @Prattagain! Cant wait!


----------



## Cpatch25 (Oct 24, 2021)

Alright here is the full build of our Atlas and some of the details. I can’t thank this forum enough for all the inspiring ideas and details I’ve learned reading all of your posts. My kids call it the “Wookie Wagon”.

2019 Atlas SE w/ Tech
B2B lift kit
Black Rhino 17” wheels
265/70/17 Wildpeak AT Tires - Slight rub but almost 100% eliminated after using a heat gun and a mini basketball to roll out the plastic areas where rubbing occurred.
I did the B2B blocks as well they helped a ton.
B2B wheels spacers
Front runner roof rack - just got some accessories on Black Friday!!!
Complete chrome delete via vinyl wrapping (window trim, grill, etc)
Wrapped top half full black (roof, rails, top half of vehicle) - Looks like a Range Rover now.
B2B light bar mount with Baja amber combo lights
High country combo light bar mounted to roof rack
AWE intake installed
Wookie Pipe installed
Badge delete and tinted front VW symbol and blacked the rear one.
Smoke tint on head lights and tail lights
Plastidip on the grey bumper pieces on front and black
I have two switches wired to the driver side glove box, fit perfectly and couldn’t resist the saquatch theme on the lights. 
Full led lights for interior and exterior swap out.
Muddy buddy mats
Sasquatch Easter egg stickers

I have nothing else planned at the moment except for having some fun adventures with the family. My wife’s soccer mom car is officially the Wookie Wagon.


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

Cpatch25 said:


> Alright here is the full build of our Atlas and some of the details. I can’t thank this forum enough for all the inspiring ideas and details I’ve learned reading all of your posts. My kids call it the “Wookie Wagon”.
> 
> 2019 Atlas SE w/ Tech
> B2B lift kit
> ...


Awesome build!


----------



## cardude944 (Nov 2, 2007)

Cpatch25 said:


> Alright here is the full build of our Atlas and some of the details. I can’t thank this forum enough for all the inspiring ideas and details I’ve learned reading all of your posts. My kids call it the “Wookie Wagon”.
> 
> 2019 Atlas SE w/ Tech
> B2B lift kit
> ...


I assume you meant AFE intake. I can't find anything about AWE making an Atlas intake. Would be awesome if they did. By wookie pipe, is that a res delete? I'm curious because I'm looking for more sound from my 3.6 in my Cross Sport. Love your Atlas.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Cpatch25 said:


> Alright here is the full build of our Atlas and some of the details. I can’t thank this forum enough for all the inspiring ideas and details I’ve learned reading all of your posts. My kids call it the “Wookie Wagon”.
> 
> 2019 Atlas SE w/ Tech
> B2B lift kit
> ...


Great location for the switches. Nice looking build!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 997.2 (Sep 1, 2020)

ALPoE said:


> View attachment 138550
> View attachment 138551
> 
> 
> Heres a quick photo of my completed build for the wife. Took her out for a little test drive/fun and got her a little dirty 😈 threw some nice little obstacles at her and she handled them with ease. Very happy with how this build turned out. I will post more before and after pics soon!


This is basically exactly what I want to do to mine. What is your setup? Any rubbing or install issues? Looks perfect, thanks for posting!


----------



## ALPoE (Sep 27, 2021)

997.2 said:


> This is basically exactly what I want to do to mine. What is your setup? Any rubbing or install issues? Looks perfect, thanks for posting!


@997.2 Thank you! Here is what I did for the actual suspension and body to get the KO2's to fit without any rub:

-B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit
-B2BFAB OEM Axle Bolt Kit
-B2BFAB BFT Blocks
-B2BFAB Sport Plus Flush, Wheel Spacer Kit (20/25mm)

These mods allow me to run the following tire on the stock 18" VW Prismas:

-BFGoodrich All-Terrain T/A KO2 (265/65/R18)

The car rides and handles great both on and off-road. I think that's the max on tire size that will clear the Atlas with those mods. Anything bigger and your going to need to start cutting...


----------



## Ramprat9 (Aug 2, 2021)

V DUBBN said:


> I'm friends with the guys at the dealer and they are also local VW group enthusiasts. I believe this was either custom made by one of our local shops or custom mounted with the bar being bought for a different model car. I can check with them next chance I get and find out. They mod at the dealer like some of the other locations so there is a performance option available at time of purchase. I've went to look at this one in person and it is slick as hell. I'm just not big on black anymore.


Does this dealership also have a rock guard splash pan for the engine ?


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Maybe the 3” of lift helped some, but I know the tires did. Crazy amount of snow this week in Mammoth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Installed my transmission dampeners (quiets that rattle sound when going from a stop) and the new skid plate. Pretty straight forward and better coverage than the plastic one. Also you can see the whookie pipe I had installed. Went to a local garage that allows you to rent time with a lift and all the tools you can use!


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

prettygood said:


> I’m really happy with my BFG All Terrain T/A K02, size 275/55/R20 (31.9” diameter). They are low noise, great ride, and should be longer lasting than the stock Contis. I do have 12.5mm spacers up front (20mm in back) which provided enough clearance from the strut mount. Wheels are flush now, and that should give an idea of offset if you go with aftermarket wheels.


Do you have any Rubbing from you wheels/tires?


----------



## Kapsia VW (Dec 5, 2021)

Cpatch25 said:


> Black Rhino 17” wheels
> I did the B2B blocks as well they helped a ton.
> B2B wheels spacers


Do you have any Rubbing from you wheels/tires?


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Kapsia VW said:


> Do you have any Rubbing from you wheels/tires?


Kaspia,

I had to shave the wheel well liner just a bit on the drivers side, front. This let the tire clear when turned. Other than that, it clears everywhere else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

Happy New Year from Colorado, All:

As a new Atlas owner I am trying to decide on how to accomplish a light lift: either the B2BFAB camber correcting lift kit or the H&R lifting springs.
What led you to choose one over the other?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

Proettermann said:


> Happy New Year from Colorado, All:
> 
> As a new Atlas owner I am trying to decide on how to accomplish a light lift: either the B2BFAB camber correcting lift kit or the H&R lifting springs.
> What led you to choose one over the other?
> ...


Good question, and honestly it was availability at the time. I went with the blocks approach because it kept the stock suspension in place, and thought I could further lift later with suspension replacement. That turns out to be a challenge because other parts like the axle are limited in how much lift they can accommodate. 

If your end goal is a small lift for clearance, go with the B2B solution for sure. They corrected the geometry. If you want to go with an upgrade on ride and capabilities as well as a lift, check out flat out suspension. 









Flatout GR Plus


The GR Plus falls between our GR Lite and rally-ready GR40 and is designed for strength and offroad capability. The inverted front assemblies provide increased lateral strength over the GR Lite.




flatoutsuspension.net






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proettermann (12 mo ago)

prettygood said:


> Good question, and honestly it was availability at the time. I went with the blocks approach because it kept the stock suspension in place, and thought I could further lift later with suspension replacement. That turns out to be a challenge because other parts like the axle are limited in how much lift they can accommodate.
> 
> If your end goal is a small lift for clearance, go with the B2B solution for sure. They corrected the geometry. If you want to go with an upgrade on ride and capabilities as well as a lift, check out flat out suspension.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that info - thank you!


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

I found a ditch mount light bracket for the Atlas. Emailed shop.eurowise.com about one of the many other VW ditch brackets he had and he fabricated these and has them for sale on his site VW Atlas Ditch Light Brackets (2018 - 2020)

They were easy to install and I am happy with the results. You use the existing nuts to the hood mounts. They fit right over and they don’t mess with the hood being flush at all. I also picked up a spare tire swing arm with the Rotopax mount and hi lift jack mount. Easy to install and also not that heavy.


----------



## UltimateTerrain (11 mo ago)

foofighter28 said:


> *Finally did it, lifted added wheels and tires*
> 
> Took the Atlas over to my friend's shop to finally have the H&R lift springs installed as well as get my new wheels and tires mounted. The tech did the spring install and it took him around 2.5 hrs.
> 
> ...


do the front shocks make a clunking noise on bumps?


----------



## atlasnoobie (7 mo ago)

So I have just read this entire post & it seems like most of y’all are using the same handful of things, I learned a ton. But I especially love the way @Prattagain’s sits. Could you possibly do a full list of what you’ve done? My wife has a 2018 SEL that she wants to get done up!


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

atlasnoobie said:


> So I have just read this entire post & it seems like most of y’all are using the same handful of things, I learned a ton. But I especially love the way @Prattagain’s sits. Could you possibly do a full list of what you’ve done? My wife has a 2018 SEL that she wants to get done up!


@atlasnoobie I drew inspiration from so many on here as well. Still finding more upgrades like the Flatout Suspension posted earlier. But I will list what I did

Coil Rite Helper Bags (eliminates sag for hauling all the gear)
Forge 1.5” lift/Level kit (B2BFab makes one with camber correction now)
B2BFab BFT blocks
H&R Raising Spring Kit 1”
Black Rhino Boxer Wheels 12mm offset
Falken Wildpeak’s 265/70/r17 (31.65” from stock 29”)
All in all lift is roughy 3.25”. The wheels and tires widen the stance and makes the car ride/handle great. Good luck in your build.


----------



## atlasnoobie (7 mo ago)

Prattagain said:


> @atlasnoobie I drew inspiration from so many on here as well. Still finding more upgrades like the Flatout Suspension posted earlier. But I will list what I did
> 
> Coil Rite Helper Bags (eliminates sag for hauling all the gear)
> Forge 1.5” lift/Level kit (B2BFab makes one with camber correction now)
> ...


I guess I’m being lazy by just asking y’all things but hey, I’m trying to avoid issues y’all had lol. If I do the B2B lift, she wants after market wheels bc she hates the stock ones that came, I guess I don’t need spacers given that I can get after market wheels with + offset. Do I need to stagger? ie, +20 up front & +25 in back or something along that? Should I go any wider than a 10?
I did see on a previous post that you were going to downsize your tire next time, can I still fit a 265/65r17 or 18 on just the B2B lift alone?
Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

atlasnoobie said:


> I guess I’m being lazy by just asking y’all things but hey, I’m trying to avoid issues y’all had lol. If I do the B2B lift, she wants after market wheels bc she hates the stock ones that came, I guess I don’t need spacers given that I can get after market wheels with + offset. Do I need to stagger? ie, +20 up front & +25 in back or something along that? Should I go any wider than a 10?
> I did see on a previous post that you were going to downsize your tire next time, can I still fit a 265/65r17 or 18 on just the B2B lift alone?
> Thanks for all the help!!


@atlasnoobie the offset is all up to you. The tire shop should be able to help you out with what the wheel and tire will give you based on the OEM’s sizing/look. My tires are 10.5” (265) wide which is the cause for the rub. You can stay with the 255 (9.5” wide) and avoid the rub. I would recommend the BFT blocks to pull the front liner away from the tire anyways. Yes you will be able to fit the 265/65r17 or 18’s with the B2B lift alone.


----------



## jc97 (6 mo ago)

Vegasoso said:


> Seems to be a few lifted Atlas out there now and I think it would be good to have thread with them grouped together. Include lift, wheel, and tire size.
> 
> Mine has Forge lift with 18x8.5 Voxx Wheels and 265/60R18 Mickey Thompson Brian Deegan 38 AT.
> 
> ...


Can you give more details on the lift? Looking to lift mine but no one here locally where I’m located knows anything about lifting an atlas.. & details on the grill! Did you replace the silver grill w a black one?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jc97 said:


> Can you give more details on the lift? Looking to lift mine but no one here locally where I’m located knows anything about lifting an atlas..


It's just a spacer for the front strut that goes in-between the strut tower & the top of the factory strut
And then the rear is a spacer that goes in-between the top of the factory spring and the body of the car



Forge Wheel Spacer Leveling Lift Kit for VW Atlas - FMLFT2 - 26179


----------



## atlasnoobie (7 mo ago)

Well my wife’s lift came in last week, her wheels and tires came in yesterday, and the shop has her on the books tomorrow! We can’t wait to see it when it’s done & you bet I’ll be posting pics as soon as it’s done! 🤙🏼


----------



## atlasnoobie (7 mo ago)

atlasnoobie said:


> Well my wife’s lift came in last week, her wheels and tires came in yesterday, and the shop has her on the books tomorrow! We can’t wait to see it when it’s done & you bet I’ll be posting pics as soon as it’s done! 🤙🏼


B2B lift, 245/70r17 Faulken Wildpeak AT, and Black Rhino Arches.


----------



## atlasnoobie (7 mo ago)

Any suggestions on where to punch through the firewall for wiring? Took a quick look under the hood yesterday and nowhere really popped out at me.


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

atlasnoobie said:


> Any suggestions on where to punch through the firewall for wiring? Took a quick look under the hood yesterday and nowhere really popped out at me.


@atlasnoobie the shop that installed my lights went through the port for the wiring I believe. Here is a picture. Others have just used relay switches to avoid the firewall wiring mess.


----------



## miamiroad (5 mo ago)

Need advice. I was thinking of adding a lift to change out the rims/tires to Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17-inch wheels plus KO2 255/70 R17. My VW dealership shop said they won’t install lifts. They recommended a local shop. I asked about the following:

B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit
B2BFAB BFT Blocks
B2B also suggests adding the following at the same time.

Upgraded OEM strut mount and bearing kit for MQB
Upgraded OEM strut mount and bearing kit for MQB

NEUSPEED, MQB Front, Sway Bar End Links
NEUSPEED, MQB Front, Sway Bar End Links

The shop came back with a quote of: *$2,042*. Is that over-the-top? It seems nowhere near the prices people post on the forums.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

miamiroad said:


> Need advice. I was thinking of adding a lift to change out the rims/tires to Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17-inch wheels plus KO2 255/70 R17. My VW dealership shop said they won’t install lifts. They recommended a local shop. I asked about the following:
> 
> B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit
> B2BFAB BFT Blocks
> ...


Shoot me an email for a deal on the wheels at least, [email protected]


----------



## miamiroad (5 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me an email for a deal on the wheels at least, [email protected]


Thank you! I appreciate that - I love the look of the wheels! I will send a note as soon as I can find a shop I can afford (or save up a lot more


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

miamiroad said:


> Need advice. I was thinking of adding a lift to change out the rims/tires to Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17-inch wheels plus KO2 255/70 R17. My VW dealership shop said they won’t install lifts. They recommended a local shop. I asked about the following:
> 
> B2BFAB Camber Correcting Lift Kit
> B2BFAB BFT Blocks
> ...


For reference 2020 pricing:
My VW dealer where I bought my Atlas was happy to install my lift.
Service:
Installed Forge 1.5” Lift Kit
Installed wheels spacers at front and rear
“Lifted Vehicle Sensor Adjustment”
4-Wheel Alignment 
Came in a little under 1K.


----------



## miamiroad (5 mo ago)

arkitect06 said:


> For reference 2020 pricing:
> My VW dealer where I bought my Atlas was happy to install my lift.
> Service:
> Installed Forge 1.5” Lift Kit
> ...


Wow, that is much better. I will have to call a different VW dealer and ask.


----------



## chrisccarrero (5 mo ago)

atlasnoobie said:


> B2B lift, 245/70r17 Faulken Wildpeak AT, and Black Rhino Arches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@atlasnoobie hows the MPG with the Lift Tires and Rack?


----------



## atlasnoobie (7 mo ago)

chrisccarrero said:


> @atlasnoobie hows the MPG with the Lift Tires and Rack?


Very shocked to say that it averages the same now as it did when it was stock.


----------



## miamiroad (5 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me an email for a deal on the wheels at least, [email protected]


I added the Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17-inch wheels plus BFGoodrich 255/65R17 KO2s. The diameter and width are identical to the original 20" Continentals so I gave up on adding the lift. Happy to have the wheel/tire combo I wanted and got the discount on the Traverse wheels from Chris. He made everything super easy and threw in the valve stems. All I needed to buy were the Black Conical Lug Bolts that Chris recommended.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

miamiroad said:


> I added the Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17-inch wheels plus BFGoodrich 255/65R17 KO2s. The diameter and width are identical to the original 20" Continentals so I gave up on adding the lift. Happy to have the wheel/tire combo I wanted and got the discount on the Traverse wheels from Chris. He made everything super easy and threw in the valve stems. All I needed to buy were the Black Conical Lug Bolts that Chris recommended.
> 
> View attachment 222499



Thanks, they look great.


----------



## go4diesel (4 mo ago)

miamiroad said:


> I added the Fifteen52 Traverse MX 17-inch wheels plus BFGoodrich 255/65R17 KO2s. The diameter and width are identical to the original 20" Continentals so I gave up on adding the lift. Happy to have the wheel/tire combo I wanted and got the discount on the Traverse wheels from Chris. He made everything super easy and threw in the valve stems. All I needed to buy were the Black Conical Lug Bolts that Chris recommended.
> 
> View attachment 222499





[email protected] said:


> Thanks, they look great.


They look great!


----------



## VB2point8 (Apr 29, 2011)

So maybe a week or so after buying our 2019 new from the dealer I bought a forge kit and stuck it on the shelf in the garage... waiting for the tires to wear out, and because I was worried about warranty. Well, here we are 2.5 years later and it hasn't been to the dealer but maybe twice and that was for free oil changes and state inspection. 

So looking back at this thread and all the good looking rigs... I think the time has come! I found a set of wheels I like, ordering tires... Getting ready to install the leveling kit and now I see that there is the B2B kit out there. What do you think is a reasonable price for a brand new in the box forge kit?


----------



## atlasnoobie (7 mo ago)

VB2point8 said:


> So maybe a week or so after buying our 2019 new from the dealer I bought a forge kit and stuck it on the shelf in the garage... waiting for the tires to wear out, and because I was worried about warranty. Well, here we are 2.5 years later and it hasn't been to the dealer but maybe twice and that was for free oil changes and state inspection.
> 
> So looking back at this thread and all the good looking rigs... I think the time has come! I found a set of wheels I like, ordering tires... Getting ready to install the leveling kit and now I see that there is the B2B kit out there. What do you think is a reasonable price for a brand new in the box forge kit?


300? not a hell of a lot cheaper but the buyer doesn’t have to pay for shipping or taxes. depends on how much you wanna lose! lol


----------



## atlasnoobie (7 mo ago)

so the wife & I took our first trip in the car. Louisiana to Colorado.. 1500 miles one way, roughly 20 hours. slept in the car and wasn’t bad at all! bought some foam rolls off amazon & just put a sheet on it. covered the windows with reflectix. what this taught me is that we definitely need a rack with some storage up top! don’t want to do a Thule carrier, probably going to buy some gun cases from Harbor Freight & attached them to a rack. that being said; does anyone other than front runner make a full rack?


----------



## 13_Murphy (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello! I am an old, new Atlas owner!

I just recently got into an Atlas after having a Volvo for a little while. This forum (and thread) has been so great helping me learn more about my Atlas, and see what types of really great modifications people have been doing to their rides!

I am pretty close to moving forward with a lift/wheel upgrade. I will probably also swap the airbox and get a wookiee pipe. This thread has been SO HELPFUL, and has already helped me avoid a couple of mistakes I would have made. There has been some great discussion here that has already answered a lot of common questions I, and a lot of other people, seem to have. I have a few additional questions for those who have had your vehicles lifted.

1. How much luck have you all had getting a VW dealership to help with all the service, like installing the BRBFAB lift kit? I would imagine some shops are reluctant because of any warranty obligations to VW, but are they adverse to most aftermarket mods? One of my local shops offers fifteen52 wheels. I would assume if one were looking into that, a lift would be part of the conversation. I do plan on calling my local VW dealer shops (3 in my area), but just wanted to hear experiences to know what I may be faced with. I usually take my cars to the dealers shops for the basics, but have never done something like this before, so wanted a little insight.

2. I noticed that headlight sensor bracket for sale on the BRBFAB site. I have a 22 SEL-R w Tech package. Is this something for the autoleveling id units? I haven't heard anyone talk about needing this and would hate to miss grabbing it if I need it.

3. Rubbing. This consideration seems all over the place! I think I found a happy medium for the tires to put on the wheels I am considering. How "bad" does it really get? Seems like some folks have it even after all the mods, and some dont. I havent modified a vehicle like this before, so I am already having nightmares imagining me driving down the highway with my wheels rubbing and shooting flames out all over the place like I'm Furiosa in Mad Max. It a little "normal" in turns? I'm just a bit nervous because I'm not as familiar w mods like this or what to expect.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! I hope to take some before and after pics/vids or my project to share here al well!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

13_Murphy said:


> Hello! I am an old, new Atlas owner!
> 
> I just recently got into an Atlas after having a Volvo for a little while. This forum (and thread) has been so great helping me learn more about my Atlas, and see what types of really great modifications people have been doing to their rides!
> 
> ...


Shoot me an email for a deal on our Traverse MX or Metrix MX wheels, [email protected]


----------



## mm3846 (Dec 20, 2021)

atlasnoobie said:


> so the wife & I took our first trip in the car. Louisiana to Colorado.. 1500 miles one way, roughly 20 hours. slept in the car and wasn’t bad at all! bought some foam rolls off amazon & just put a sheet on it. covered the windows with reflectix. what this taught me is that we definitely need a rack with some storage up top! don’t want to do a Thule carrier, probably going to buy some gun cases from Harbor Freight & attached them to a rack. that being said; does anyone other than front runner make a full rack?


rhino rack and yakima both make full-length platform racks.


----------



## 13_Murphy (Sep 12, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me an email for a deal on our Traverse MX or Metrix MX wheels, [email protected]


Will do! Thank you!


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Just got mine back today, 1.5" with 17" Black Rhino Arches and Falken Wild Peaks


----------



## 13_Murphy (Sep 12, 2021)

officeboy said:


> Just got mine back today, 1.5" with 17" Black Rhino Arches and Falken Wild Peaks
> View attachment 229508


What size tires did you end up going with? That matte finish is incredible!


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

13_Murphy said:


> What size tires did you end up going with? That matte finish is incredible!


245/70/R17's The wrap is Avery SW900 Satin Dark Basalt


----------



## mohawk731 (2 mo ago)

barleyboy said:


> *Forge lift w/ 265/65r18*
> 
> Forge lift with stock wheels and 265/65r18 Falken Wildpeak.


@barleyboy Hopefully you're still on the forum. Since fender liner rub can be fixed with some, ahem, adjustments, but suspension rub can't, are you having to run any wheel spacers to keep it from rubbing the suspension? We need new tires, which means I get to lift it, but I would (for budgetary reasons) prefer to keep the stock wheels as long as I don't have to run a spacer. I've run spacers on a jeep before and while I had no issues, it chewed up too much mental capacity worrying about them, so never again...


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

the matte finish looks fantastic, how much did it cost you?


----------



## Prattagain (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello all. I wanted to update you all on my Flatout Suspension install. I was toting it here and in another forum which I will make the same post. DO NOT go this route for your suspension kit. I ordered in Sept and installed end of Nov at a quality, suspension specialist shop. The struts have a rattle. I had another VW shop check and they said they are installed correctly. After reaching out to Flatout Suspension, he is blaming the shop and is asking me to have them shave the Shoulder washer 1mm to get rid of the rattle (this will cost me more in labor costs). He also assembled the fronts with the wrong shim which he had to ship a new one. That cost me an extra $900 in labor costs at the shop. He has not done anything to correct the issue except blame the shop and the distance away I am because if closer he could fix it. He is in MD and I’m in WA. DO NOT order from Flatout Suspension. I will be removing and going a different route and most likely taking a $3k loss


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow thanks for the info. Curious what your going to replace it with.


----------

